# Elgin Robin



## Robertriley (Aug 11, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/elgin-robin...oth-antique-vintage-balloon-tire/142472681945


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 11, 2017)

Not a '36. At least all the hard stuff is there would need a true restoration though. I'd check light cover and tank just to make sure everything is good. V/r Shawn


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 11, 2017)

Needs TLC...and rehab. but its mostly all there.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 11, 2017)

oh, and a gallon of paint stripper will be needed.


----------



## kreika (Aug 11, 2017)

I asked if tank and light cover were the real deal. See what he says.


----------



## kreika (Aug 12, 2017)

Seller says metal tank all original parts.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 12, 2017)

If anyone wants to partner on this as a parts project I need the fenders.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 14, 2017)

SOLD! who got it??


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 14, 2017)

OldSkipTooth said:


> If anyone wants to partner on this as a parts project I need the fenders.



If he got close to the asking price, then I should of charged you more for your Robin (even with the fenders).  I think you should of picked it up and painted the fenders to match yours and had fun with the rest like you said.


----------

